# Anybody seafoam their 2.5l???



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys, i was wondering if there was D.I.Y. for seafoaming our 2.5's. The only one's ive seen online are for the TSI and FSI motors.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes but not that often. It can dry out your valve seals and stuff if used too frequently. It works though and I love the stuff. Just pull the vac line off the TB or brake booster, or any other vac line off the intake manifold and let the motor just barely sip the seafoam out of a cup. Don't hydrolock your engine, though I'm not sure if its possible, just be careful. I use 1/3 in the gas tank, 1/3 in the crank (for about 50 miles before the oil change), and 1/3 in the intake mani/valves through vac line (before oil change).

Lucas Oil Upper cylinder treatment is great stuff that also has lubricant in it. It is great to just add to your gas tank here and there, maybe once every oil change. Buy the big bottle, the little bottles are a rip off. Run it before your oil change, not after. This way the blow by doesn't dilute your oil for the entire interval until your next oil change.

Seafoam is great though. I've used it to get old carbs running and 2 stroke motors, as well as free up sticky lifters and clean up completely corroded valves. It isn't as agressive as an actual valve/intake cleaner at all, but it is a great product that does actually produce results.

Most importantly, both of these products are safe for modern o2 sensors and catalytic converters which are more sensitive than ever to fuel and oil additives.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

tchilds said:


> Yes but not that often. It can dry out your valve seals and stuff if used too frequently. It works though and I love the stuff. Just pull the vac line off the TB or brake booster, or any other vac line off the intake manifold and let the motor just barely sip the seafoam out of a cup. Don't hydrolock your engine, though I'm not sure if its possible, just be careful. I use 1/3 in the gas tank, 1/3 in the crank (for about 50 miles before the oil change), and 1/3 in the intake mani/valves through vac line (before oil change).
> 
> Lucas Oil Upper cylinder treatment is great stuff that also has lubricant in it. It is great to just add to your gas tank here and there, maybe once every oil change. Buy the big bottle, the little bottles are a rip off. Run it before your oil change, not after. This way the blow by doesn't dilute your oil for the entire interval until your next oil change.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response t! I was curious about this when i saw some of the turbo guys doing it to clean their valves, and i agree the lucas fuel additive is a pretty good lubricant as well! I'm definately going to try this out soon, seeing that i'm due for an oil change shortly as well! :beer:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

If you're interested in SeaFoaming your 2.5l to clean the intake valves, it's probably unnecessary. 

I have a little over 60k on my 2.5l and I recently pulled the intake manifold off to examine the valves. 
I found that they were spotless, almost clean enough to see my reflection. No carbon build-up whatsoever. 

Granted I've been using Top Tier gasoline since I bought the car new- almost exclusively Shell V-Power. Those extra detergents must be working as advertised.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

the seafoam also cleans the valves internally, as well as the ports on the cylinder head. when i put on my SRI, the ports were not that bad but did have some carbon/oil coating everything.


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

I can vouch for Seafoam as well, I have used it in a 4 cyl turbo, a 2.0, a motorcycle engine, and a V-8 in my jeep, all with great results. Actually took a knock out of the V-8 and made it run noticeably smoother. Seeing that white smoke pour out of the exhaust is kinda interesting though :laugh:


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Stg3G60 said:


> Seeing that white smoke pour out of the exhaust is kinda interesting though :laugh:


I hear ya! All the vids i've seen online make me want to do it now, but unfortunately i've gotta wait another 1000 miles when i'm due for an oil change, but i'm glad to hear that its all positive replies! 

:beer:


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

You should not need to use seafoam in a fuel injected engine at the pressure that your injectors are spraying if it is clolgging up you need more than seafoam. And seafoam can dry out seals.


----------

